# Quink



## keithbyrd (May 30, 2012)

I went to the store to buy a bottle of ink and found Quink!  I have not tried it yet.  
What is the general opinion or experience with using Parker's Fountain pen ink - Quink?


----------



## watch_art (May 30, 2012)

I don't like it - but some people love it.  Just like anything else.

Some people complain that the black doesn't flow very well from a pen.  Makes a pen balky.


----------



## biednick (Jun 8, 2012)

I use black, it works great for me. Got my first fp in 3rd grade, used quink ever since then.


----------

